
The Big Short Will Make You Furious About 2008 - sergeant3
http://www.vulture.com/2015/11/the-big-short-c-v-r.html
======
adam419
Why? Even Michael Lewis's own conclusion as stated in the book was that he
believed the crisis was less a product of greed, but rather mass-delusion and
agency problems.

